
Ultimate Frisbee’s Surprising Arrival as a Likely Olympic Sport - apress
http://www.newyorker.com/news/sporting-scene/ultimate-frisbees-surprising-arrival-as-a-likely-olympic-sport?intcid=mod-latest&mbid=social_twitter
======
rrss1122
I don't know, I mean it's fun to watch, but as a spectator sport to fill an
olympic stadium? I doubt it.

